# How long did you wait?



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

Between children? I'm feeling like my maternal time bomb is about to explode and DS is only 7 months old. When did you:

1. Get your menses back?
2. Start to consider TTC?
3. TTC?
4. Get pregnant??

Am I







for wanting to get pregnant again so soon? I see little babies everywhere and I'm beyond lusting...


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

I was 33 when I had ds, and he was conceived in about 6 months. We wanted to ttc again when he was 12 months, however, did not get menses back until he was 16 months, since then have been pregnant twice and m/c'ed twice. Didn't worry so much about that ticking clock before, but now I definitely do!







:
How old are you, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

1. Get your menses back? 8 months
2. Start to consider TTC? when baby was about 12 months
3. TTC? baby was 15 months
4. Get pregnant?? been TTC for 7 months now

It took us 7 months TTC before we conceived DD. And that was off and on trying. I would change my mind sometimes. When I see pregnant women, I wish that I had a big pregnant belly too.


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

1. Get your menses back? 9 months pp
2. Start to consider TTC? Honestly, at one day pp I told DH I wanted to do it again.







We put it off until DD weaned because of some meds I need while pregnant, and I didn't want to cut her off early just because I like being pregnant.








3. TTC? 14 months
4. Get pregnant?? I'll let you know.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

1. Get your menses back? I got preggo before ever having a cycle!
2. Start to consider TTC? Around 6 mos. we decided to let nature takes it course. bf on cue, co-sleep, etc. no cycle yet...and no protection.
3. TTC? not really trying, but open to conception if it happened
4. Get pregnant?? when dd1 was just under 10 mos.


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

1. Get your menses back? 17 mos pp

2. Start to consider TTC? When dd was 3. My temperment is such that I don't think I could handle more than 1 child under the age of 4









3. TTC? Just started this past month, dd is now 3yrs 8mos

4. Get pregnant?? Haven't yet....


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milk_maker*
Between children? I'm feeling like my maternal time bomb is about to explode and DS is only 7 months old.

When did you:

1. Get your menses back? 2 months post partum
2. Start to consider TTC? 3 months post partum (which is now)
3. TTC? we're going to try to wait until may but I'm going crazy
4. Get pregnant?? May06 hopefully!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milk_maker*
Am I







for wanting to get pregnant again so soon? I see little babies everywhere and I'm beyond lusting...









I am exactly the same way, and if you are crazy, I'm insane because my DS is only 3 months old!!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I got AF at 30 months. We had been wanting to TTC for 2 months before that. DD is almost 3 and we are still working on the getting pg part.


----------



## teachermom (Nov 21, 2001)

I have four kids.
after the first...
1. Get your menses back? 3 months post partum
2. Start to consider TTC? almost 4 yrs
3. TTC? 4 yrs
4. Get pregnant?? after three months of ttc
#1 was a dificult birth and a chalenging baby.

after the second, who was a sweet, easy baby...
1. Get your menses back? 18 months post partum
2. Start to consider TTC? 3 months post partum
3. TTC? never really tried, just decided not to prevent it
4. Get pregnant?? after one period...they are 27mo apart

after #3
1. Get your menses back? 24 months post partum (tandum nursing )
2. Start to consider TTC? was open to it at about a year
3. TTC? again just didn't prevent it
4. Get pregnant?? 26 mo. pp


----------



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

I have 3 kids.

After #1:
Got af back at 4 months (LONG, generally annovulatory cycles).
Started unofficial ttc immediately (in other words, don't do anything to prevent!)
At 10 months took Vitamin B6 to lenghten luteal phase while breastfeeding. Got pg at 10 months pp.

After #2:
Never got af back.
Started ttc at 7 months when ds had to be weaned for medical reasons; got pg a couple of weeks later.

After #3:
Got af back today! (11 months pp).
Not officially ttc but not avoiding either (we've never avoided; just haven't been fertile yet due to the breastfeeding)

I completely understand feeling like you want to be pg again when your child is still so young. Obviously I feel the same way!







I generally start taking periodic hpt's when my baby is just a few months old, just in case I'm pg and didn't realize it!







Of course, now that af came back I will chart so I know what's up, so I don't waste anymore tests.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

My mensus has always returned within a couple of months. After dd#1 it was 5 months pp when we concieved dd#2 (oops







). 4 1/2 years later came ds, and he was a big decision.


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

1. Get your menses back? 7 weeks PP
2. Start to consider TTC? Around 12 mos PP
3. TTC? 14 mos PP
4. Get pregnant?? I'm currently on cycle 2


----------

